# pre-deployment training ops



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ha! Love it. That is pretty solid set up.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen some pretty elaborate squirrel prevention setups and most of the time the squirrel wins.

Good luck
Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

It's just toy grade and pretty cheap, but everything works. Love the faux recoil when the cannon shoots. But it really isn't very sturdy and wouldn't stand up to much use on dirt... or by a rambunctious 10 year old.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have already surrendered. The squirrels are too many, too smart, and apparently too hungry so this is mostly just for fun. Now if I could sit by the window all day every day I'd have a chance. Not gonna happen.



Bud9051 said:


> I've seen some pretty elaborate squirrel prevention setups and most of the time the squirrel wins.
> 
> Good luck
> Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I posted somewhere that my friend resolved the squirrels raiding his bird feeder by installing a box up in a nearby tree where he could fill it with stale bread. Local bakery distributor was supplying him at no charge. While we were having coffee he said, here comes one and sure enough one was bounding through the trees, grabbed a piece of bread and headed back from where he came. Now he enjoys both the squirrels and the birds.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@raylo32, as I think you already know, the best thing to deal with squirrels is exclusion, which, given how acrobatic they are, is a lot easier said than done.

Love that toy tank!


----------

